# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Connecting Beams Inline

## Craigoss

Hi Guys, 
I am owner building a timber carport (4850x2200) attached to the house. It has 3 posts, beams on 3 sides with a truss hip roof. The beams spec'ed are 150x45 LVLs, the architect has the LVLs intersecting inline (no posts underneath due to odd shaped carport) but no details regarding the connections. Can anyone suggest how theses beams are to be connected? 
The carport will be lined, but these beams will be visible from the street, so I was hoping for an aesthetic solution. I have searched through the Pryda catalogue and the only thing I can find is to use a Joist Boot, but not sure if they are up to the job? 
Can post pictures of the plans later if that helps at all. 
Thanks,
Craig.

----------


## jimfish

What we do is screw it together using bugle ( batten) screws then bolt  angle iron to the internal corner

----------


## Craigoss

Thanks jimfish

----------

